# ROTP 2009-2010 Dates



## Marshall (3 Dec 2008)

Hello,

I was wondering if anyone would know the timeline of dates for the upcoming ROTP 2009-2010 course? (BMOQ, FYOP, RMC start.). The only information I seem to find off google are links to threads of old on this site hehe. I was just wondering because I was trying to figure out the rough area I would be leaving my home If I am accepted. 

Does this information maybe only come out after selections are made? 

Thank you for any help as always,
Marshall


----------



## tabernac (3 Dec 2008)

Just go clear things up, the 2 and a half weeks you spend at RMC before the start of FYOP (and the school year) is NOT BMOQ. I have no idea where that came from. It's called recruit camp/recruit term.

BMOQ is what IAP/BOTC is now known as.


Now I can't give you the answer you want, but I can tell you how things went for me. I reported to RMC on the 13th of August, and recruit term lasted until Sept 1st, our Arch Parade. FYOP started that night and ran until the afternoon of the 3rd of October, our obstacle course and the beginning of Ex cadet weekend. The following monday we were already full members of the college with our RMC cap badges, and life commenced as normally as the college would allow.


----------



## Marshall (3 Dec 2008)

cheeky_monkey said:
			
		

> Just go clear things up, the 2 and a half weeks you spend at RMC before the start of FYOP (and the school year) is NOT BMOQ. I have no idea where that came from. It's called recruit camp/recruit term.
> 
> BMOQ is what IAP/BOTC is now known as.
> 
> ...



Ah I see. So the first thing is FYOP and then into RMC.  My Friend last year also left mid-august, but she was always going on about a course that did not meet requirements that year or something... I still do not understand her and maybe she does not understand herself ha. So that was what was messing me up I suppose, I will expect mid-august then. (If accepted heh)

So when does BMOQ actually happen?  
Marshall


----------



## yoman (3 Dec 2008)

Marshall said:
			
		

> So when does BMOQ actually happen?
> Marshall



The summer following your first academic year.


----------



## Marshall (3 Dec 2008)

yoman said:
			
		

> The summer following your first academic year.



Great. Thank you


----------



## tumbling_dice (21 Dec 2008)

I thought you did IAP in July and then went to RMC in August.


----------



## Marshall (21 Dec 2008)

tumbling_dice said:
			
		

> I thought you did IAP in July and then went to RMC in August.



My friend left last year in August, but she mentioned something about a course not happening that year.. but I do know (as someone posted above) that IAP and BOTC are now the BMOQ for 2nd year.


----------



## tumbling_dice (22 Dec 2008)

Is anyone able to shed some light on the current situation? I believe that my friend who went to RMC this year also did not leave until August.


----------



## bms (22 Dec 2008)

From what I scrounged up, BMOQ occurs between your first and second years of ROTP, and your phase training continues sequentially(hopefully ;D) each summer there after. If you are a RMC wannabe, you leave in the summer to attend First Year Orientation Period(FYOP) at either RMCC or RMCSJ depending on where you will be in your first year.

 I don't have any significant dates(yet), but I will post them if/when I get them.


----------



## Marshall (22 Dec 2008)

bms said:
			
		

> From what I scrounged up, BMOQ occurs between your first and second years of ROTP, and your phase training continues sequentially(hopefully ;D) each summer there after. If you are a RMC wannabe, you leave in the summer to attend First Year Orientation Period(FYOP) at either RMCC or RMCSJ depending on where you will be in your first year.
> 
> I don't have any significant dates(yet), but I will post them if/when I get them.



I have been following the same information, can not be too far off


----------



## martr (7 Jan 2009)

I haven't found an answer to this:

I'm currently done with half a degree at a civilian university, so I will be starting my 3rd year of a 4 year program (if I get in the ROTP civilian program).

From what I understand, my BMOQ will be done after my first year of full time classes, which would be the end of the 3rd year of my program. I will complete the BMOQ during the summer, then complete another year of classes and will be completely done with my program. This will not leave additional summers to complete extra training.

Will this put me at a disadvantage since I will not get time for additional training before I actually start working?


Please feel free to link the topic if thiswas answered previously. As stated above, I did some extensive reading before posting, but I haven't found the answer to my question.


Thank you,
Martin


----------



## bms (7 Jan 2009)

You have to complete all your phase training before you can do your job. 

 In your circumstances, I suggest asking your local CFRC. However, I'm guessing that after BMOQ and your environment training(second year), you will continue your training much like a DEO since you are finished your education.


----------



## dwalter (7 Jan 2009)

If you only have one summer left at your university then the only time to fit the training in would be once you graduate. I might be in the same boat having already completed some of my degree before applying for ROTP, and so I will probably have some phase training to complete after I graduate from my program. It won't put you at a disadvantage, you just won't get assigned to your actual unit until your training is complete.


----------



## tumbling_dice (8 Jan 2009)

Not too many worries though martr.  From what I understand  all phase training combined isn't more than a year for most trades, so you won't be far enough behind to be put at a disadvantage.  

Best of luck!


----------



## martr (8 Jan 2009)

Thank you for all the information and replies!


I read somewhere that due to scheduling, there might be delays between the phases. What do they make you do during that time, since you're not fully qualified?


Thanks again!


----------



## tumbling_dice (8 Jan 2009)

I would wait for an answer for the professionals, but to the best of my knowledge you would do On the Job Training (OJT). I believe that while my cousin was waiting for MARS courses he worked as a secretary at the Assistant JAG office in Esquimalt. I've also heard of people working at recruiting centres.


----------



## army RN (8 May 2009)

I was at the recruiting centre this afternoon and I just finished my first year of BSc Nursing. I will be enrolled July 15 and report for IAP in St Jean Aug 2. Then I return home for sept 9 to begin my second year of nursing.

Hope that helps


----------



## albe8660 (19 May 2009)

What happens is that since you aren't fully qualified you get put on EWAT (Employment While Awaiting Training). If you are Civi U like I am you will be getting a lot of this. If you just graduated you will get put on EWAT till you go on course then again when you come off course and repeat that cycle until you are qualified in your trade and can be badged to your unit. 

Hope that helps


----------



## Marshall (13 Jun 2009)

Seems there is a 2-week training course for all civy ROTP Sunday, August 19th - or so this email I got says. Anyone else get a similar email?


----------



## apple123 (14 Jun 2009)

My son is ROTP Civvie Uni his dates are the 9th August 09 for 2 weeks


----------

